# Safari 5 is out-- faster than chrome



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

I know some people like having the fastest browser, and for now it looks like chrome has been dethroned.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 7, 2010)

... By three percent, and likely only on Mac OS X.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 7, 2010)

running it, and it is fairly fast. Seems about the same as chrome in terms of speed to me though. 

You can download it from here: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1046


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

CodArk2 said:


> running it, and it is fairly fast. Seems about the same as chrome in terms of speed to me though.
> 
> You can download it from here: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1046



Well, 4 was only marginally slower than chrome, and this is supposedly a double-digit percentage increase in speed...


----------



## Vintage (Jun 7, 2010)

man this browser arms race they've got going on is so awesome.


----------



## Dantor (Jun 8, 2010)

I switched from firefox to chrome not four days ago...


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, 4 was only marginally slower than chrome, and this is supposedly a double-digit percentage increase in speed...



True, but now we are getting down into milliseconds in terms of page rendering, to most people thats inperceptable. Its still fast, i notice no real difference with chrome, that being said, safari is my primary browser. The extra speed and better standards complinace and new features won't hurt anything.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2010)

they dont say its magical so i refuse to download it =(


----------



## Runefox (Jun 8, 2010)

... Liiiike I said, the number is three percent faster than Chrome 5, and I'm not sure in what - Probably Javascript. As for standards compliance, Apple's been doing some weird things with those "standards" on their showcase page, but it's pretty neat that it's all hardware accelerated.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 10, 2010)

Chrome was really fast. Now Safari has caught up.

Where's Firefox? It used to be the fastest browser a few years ago. Have they just dropped out of the race?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll try it.
I'm curious.



AlpineLupine said:


> Where's Firefox? It used to be the fastest browser a few years ago. Have they just dropped out of the race?


Firefox's shitton of plugins / add-ons makes it eat your memory to fuck. Which slows the whole computer to hell.

It isn't that slow for me, because all I really run are adblock plus and youtubetomp3,
but I've used a lot of them before, and it slows it down badly.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Vintage said:


> man this browser arms race they've got going on is so awesome.


 
Better than when IE ruled the world and there was no improvement ever.


----------



## Riv (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm using Safari 5 (webkit nightly, actually) now, really nice. I never really got into Chrome, but the reason that they are so imperceptibly similar in speed is because they both use webkit as the primary rendering engine. Fast, light, and open source.

I'm pretty excited about Safari 5's support for extensions, it's not long before firefox users start to switch over.


----------



## Biles (Jun 12, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Chrome was really fast. Now Safari has caught up.
> 
> Where's Firefox? It used to be the fastest browser a few years ago. Have they just dropped out of the race?


 
Well on top of that, last I checked, Firefox has yet to comply and pass the Acid3 test completely.


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> they dont say its magical so i refuse to download it =(


 
Same here.  Also, did Google make Safari? I think not.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Meh. I sill use firefox.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

I will forever refuse to use it just because it's apple and I figure that sooner or later they'll start making you watch apple ads in between web pages.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

My Safari crashed almost every 10 minutes

I'll stick to FireFox


----------



## Bunni (Jun 19, 2010)

Ive been using Mozilla's Minefield... dead sexy!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I will forever refuse to use it just because it's apple and I figure that sooner or later they'll start making you watch apple ads in between web pages.


 
And should that nightmare happen, what would stop you from switching back to a different browser?

W/e.

And to the people talking about the inadequacies of firefox...  despite its lack of speed it does retain one thing rather important to some people: customizability.  Skins and crud.  I don't care about that stuff, but some people tend to like it...  and I have yet to find something like that for safari or chrome.


What would really make me laugh is if a new firefox came out that used webkit...  perhaps Jashwa is correct to fear apple, they're invading everything.  Steve Jobs owns more Disney stock than any other person.  He will indoctrinate your children, and there is nothing you can do about it!  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!
Epic Mickey will be exclusively on wii.  He will take over nintendo next.  There's no stopping it!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And should that nightmare happen, what would stop you from switching back to a different browser?


 I wasn't completely serious. I was kind of serious because I don't like the way that apple handles anything and I don't like to switch over when one thing works just fine. I've never had a problem with firefox and despise apple as a corporation, so why would I switch?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And should that nightmare happen, what would stop you from switching back to a different browser?


Steve Jobs holding you at turtlenecked gunpoint.



> and I have yet to find something like that for safari or chrome.


Safari, maybe. Chrome, incorrect (not the only repository of themes available, but the official one).



> What would really make me laugh is if a new firefox came out that used webkit...  perhaps Jashwa is correct to fear apple, they're invading everything.


Webkit isn't an Apple invention - They forked KHTML and modified it. Sure, there's a fair difference between them, but I wouldn't call it Apple's own.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 21, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Steve Jobs holding you at turtlenecked gunpoint.


 
SIG'd

BTW everyone, I'm doing a speed test... Using google, secretly.


----------

